
Try out our free online stylist service and discover your true style - Rebutia
https://therebutia.com/
======
Rebutia
We just released a beta version of our service and we would love for the
community to try it out and give your feedback. Our service is built to
identify what type of clothes really suit you based on body structure,
hobbies, and occupation and analyzes you very carefully. Letting you choose
what you need and should wear. Even giving you choices you never have thought
of, and an opportunity to become more adventurous or creative. With our
service, we want shopping for clothes online to become fun, simple and
reliable. You simply log in (please note social login is still not
functioning), fill out your appearance and your stylist will give you a
recommendation. You are welcome to give us feedback on your experience with
filling out your appearance, how you liked your recommendation and if this is
a service you might use on a regular basis and recommend to others.

